

Why do I not “talk myself out of” my bipolar moods? - user_235711
http://www.passionatereason.com/2014/09/why-do-i-not-myself-out-of-my-bipolar.html

======
rouma7
i think that rationality gets extolled, especially in the tech community, as
the optimal way to live, but too often its confused with stoicism. although i
have no evidence from cognitive science to affirm/deny her proposition that
"feelings can be deeper than thought," it is true that people are disposed to
moods on a sub-conscious level. although it is also true that we can
consciously work to "change" our moods, to me this is too quickly dismissing
their importance in the context of our experiences. yes, moods can set the
stage for irrationally poor decisions, but my point is that they're important
(not that they should govern our lives). by confronting and engaging with the
emotional as well as the rational aspects of a situation, we come to a more
complete understanding and can take more deliberate action.

